# Probably asked before



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 1, 2009)

I know this has probably been asked, but I did a few searches and couldn't find a specific thread. 

I'm involved in a potential guitar trade with another member here, and I need to take some pictures of my RG7421. All I have is a normal digital camera (point and click style). What is the best way to get some good pictures? I've tried to take a few, but since it's a shiny guitar, either the overhead light or camera flash reflects. I'm aware of using outdoor light, but what are some indoor tips?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2009)

Soft light would be best. If you're using a flash, trying putting some toilet paper over the flash light to soften the flash. Either that, or don't use flash and take it by a window and use ambient daylight.


----------

